# Soil Test questions



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

I got my soil test back and my pH is very low along with pretty much everything else.

From what I've read so far in the forum I can split the limestone application across multiple years. I'm thinking 18 lbs / 1000 every six months would put me at 72 lbs / 1000 after two years. Would I be able to use something like this?https://www.siteone.com/en/01450l-pro-pellets-pelletized-dolomitic-limestone-50-lb/p/468097

Also, I'm in a new construction with new sod so I should be following the recommendations for establishment (for the first year at least) right? I put down some starter fertilizer in March. Can I include that in the 15 lbs / 1000 of 10-10-10 recommendation? I also put down some weed and feed a few after I took the sample. Should I also take that into account?


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

Recommendations are pretty solid. You rotary cut? I'd stick to feeding it with a 1-1-1.. maybe 5lbs of N for the year. Don't collect clippings, water in your lime well.

Since it's new sod, don't worry about the weeds.. live with them til you can address it next spring.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

You can put down lime at 50 lb per 1000 sq ft. Do 50 lb now and the remaining 22 in late fall. The lime you put down now will continue to react over the next few years. With such a low pH you should put the maximum amount down now.

Yes, count the fertilizer you have put down as part of your yearly totals. The starter fertilizer had nitrogen and phosphorus but probably not much potassium. Weed and feed likely had only nitrogen. So work in some potassium (and some more phosphorus) in at least two of your monthly fertilizations. The balanced fertilizers like 10-10-10 will give you equal amounts of nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium. Their recommendations for both new and established give a yearly total of 2 lb of phosphorus and potassium per 1000 sq ft, along with 4-5 lb of nitrogen.

Bermuda Bible:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1651


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would use dolomatic lime for this soil and ensure you dont use the fast acting type to be able to drop the 50lb at once.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

g-man said:


> I would use dolomatic lime for this soil and ensure you dont use the fast acting type to be able to drop the 50lb at once.


I'm thinking about picking up some of this https://www.siteone.com/en/01450l-pro-pellets-pelletized-dolomitic-limestone-50-lb/p/468097 I see that it is dolomitic but I don't see if it's fast acting or slow release. If I should go with something else can you recommend something?



Virginiagal said:


> You can put down lime at 50 lb per 1000 sq ft. Do 50 lb now and the remaining 22 in late fall. The lime you put down now will continue to react over the next few years. With such a low pH you should put the maximum amount down now.


I apologize if this is a dumb question but I just want to make sure I understand everything correctly. If I want to put down 50 lbs / 1000 and my yard is ~5000 sqft I would need to put down 5 50 lb bags on the whole yard right? I'm pretty sure that's right and I'm just over thinking it but I just want to make sure.

Thank you all for the information. It sounds like I need to be a little more urgent with raising my pH. After I put down the first treatment of lime do I need to wait any certain amount of time before I start putting down fertilizer?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, for a 5000 sq ft lawn, 50 lb X 5=250 lb. If a lime is fast acting, it will say so on the label and have lower limits on application. Otherwise it's just normal lime. Usually it's good to wait two weeks between lime and fertilizer.


----------

